# first walks



## Macuk (Nov 15, 2012)

We have had Hugo for three weeks and he was able to venture out over the weekend for his first walks 
As he is our first dog I am hoping for a little advice when it comes to his exercise. I started by trying to get him to walk from our front door but he just wont budge. I then carried him a short distance from the house and found he would walk back towards it with me but wouldn't move again when he got there.
Thinking it might be the feel of cold concrete on his feet I then took him to a small pond area with a dirt track around it. He will walk on this with a little encouragement but will cry as he's doing it. I've noticed that his tail is always up and wagging even though he's crying as if he's being murdered 
Is this normal for a young pup on his first adventures out. He is nearly twelve weeks and I'm hoping he will get more adventurous as he becomes more confident in his surroundings. My other question is that i try to keep him walking for about 20 minutes, is this too much or too little. We have noticed he is a lot calmer in the house and puts himself to bed by nine since he has started to walk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

At 12 weeks, Polly was just the same but now she loves going out and about. The first few weeks, I took it slowly with her and encouraged her all the way through her whining, crying, grumbling, desparation to get home or in the car - anything but be out in the big world. I think it's just that it all seems so huge to them, cars are noisy and unpredictable, motorbikes are even worse, there are lots of legs, what we see as a small field they must see as if it's the whole world and there's no comfy reference point for them.

It's been in the last two weeks that Pol has been OK (although we do have set backs occasionally) and every day she's getting better especially when we go for outings with her pals Monty and Millie.

20 minutes sounds about OK  Lots of encouragement, sniffing, drive to a park a bit away from the house and try some fun frolics there rather than actually 'walking' - that sort of thing. Good luck - it's great when they get to love it!

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was cautious to begin with - not anymore! It helped that my daughter would hold her lead and I would walk ahead, Kiki was keen to join me! Now she is perfectly happy to go for little walks with Liz, or major romps with me!
My feeling is that while he is not obviously enjoying it, keep the walks shorter - if he gets too tired he will cope less well. With Kiki we did 3 or 4 five minute walks the first few days and built up as she enjoyed it more.
He'll soon be dragging you along the pavement, you'll see!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I walked mine round the garden every day on a lead when they were small. It got them used to a lead quite quickly and it made the first walks outside much easier.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was the same and it only takes something to upset him and he whines and grumbles and is skittish all over again. However he is excited to go now. They are little scaredy cats to start with, but with loads of reassurance, treats and praise they develop into bouncy, fun outdoor loving little rascals.


----------



## Macuk (Nov 15, 2012)

I will keep him plodding along, my wife thinks he hates walking but his tail wagging makes me think he secretly enjoying himself


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

With my first dog, he wouldn't budge either, I had him on the lead around the house for an hour just walking around for the first couple of days as it is usually to do with them being uncomfortable with the leads. So when they come out of the house/territory, it is more stressful for them so if they get used to walking with a lead on indoors first then it is a lot less stressful for them when you walk them outside.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is 4 months old this weekend. She hated her collar at first and we just popped it on her for a few minutes each day for her to get used to it. She still isn't too keen on it, but of course it means we can go "walkies". She chews on the nylon lead, and I have just purchased a chain lead and put vinegar on the end which seems to have helped the chewing. I think you will find that after few more walks your pup is fine, and in due course the excitement of all the different experiences and other dogs will take her mind off things. Lucy never cried when walking, and enjoys the walks more now, but still races to get home. I give her heaps of praise if she is walking nicely to heel (when she does)!I think it is a security thing with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a big daunting world for Hugo, he's just worried about leaving where is knows he's safe and loves. Take him for little walks in your arms (especially as he's now allowed outside yet). I did this with Millie to get used to outside noises, cars etc, so it wasn't such a big shock when it came to it.

The idea is to try and introduce them to all sorts of experiences, noises, situations before they are 16 weeks. The theory being, that they won't be scared of them once they are adults.


----------



## Macuk (Nov 15, 2012)

I've gone to a local park for the last couple of walks and saw a big improvement this morning. Hugo has met a few other dogs and has had loads of attention from people in the park and he actually started to walk slightly ahead of me. He still cries a little but I've noticed when I pretend to be looking away from him or I'm on the phone he stops the whining and trots along nicely. He's turning into a crafty little so and so


----------

